# The Archery Program DEMO????



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

yah yah you read that right!

It is limited functionality but it will give you the look and feel of how the program works....

If you have been teetering on getting it now you can try it first....


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

I tried the demo but get an error message at startup:

"There was a problem loading TAPText.ocx" and nothing seems to work  The file is in the TAP directory.
I guess it has something to do with my Swedish language Windows XP but even if I change to US. english keyboard layout, values and currency, I still get the error message. Any clues?


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

That is an active X control....

Goto run/start

type: regsvr32 "c:\Program Files\The Archery Program\TAPtext.ocx"

If it says it registered try the program again....

If it still doesnt work then you are missing some windows/system files that I do not distribute because they are suppose to be there....

Have you downloaded MDAC? It SHOULD be on your computer but I am not totally familiar with the other language versions...


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

TAP said:


> That is an active X control....
> 
> Goto run/start
> 
> ...


I tried the regsvr32 command but with the path The Archery Program Demo as the dir is called, and I got the message that the file was successfully registred. Yet I get the same error message. I tried to install the MDAC but I get the message that it's already installed on my system. Other active X components seems to work so I find it a bit odd.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

You'll have to look at the references/components you used in TAPText. One of them is either not registered or loaded on the machine. How big is the install if you included everything?


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

As far as I know I havent used any references or components in TAPText.ocx
Program folder is: 5.75 MB (6,035,673 byte).
I think the problem is a pretty common one, Swedish Windows version has "Program" and not "Program Files" as the default dir for installed programs. Probably the code points to components in the "Program Files" dir while the components actually are in the "Program" dir.


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Well lets see here.....TAPtxt.ocx dependencies...

Uses1=msvbvm60.dll
Uses2=OLEAUT32.DLL
Uses3=OLEPRO32.DLL
Uses4=ASYCFILT.DLL
Uses5=STDOLE2.TLB
Uses6=COMCAT.DLL
Uses7=MSSTDFMT.DLL

ALL of them are standard issue VB6 control dll's.

Modern software is directory independant.....you could have installed TAP ANYWHERE and the hooks will be there.

Check to make sure you have ALL of the above Dlls on your system? Its all I can think of.


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

I actually missed MSSTDFMT.DLL in my system but I have no clue why..
I tried to run the program on my other computer and guess what, it works without a flaw from there. Strange since it's an old install without SP2, and with the Office package, these are the only main diffrences between those two computers. If I remember correctly some software made in VB requires Ms Office, could that be the reason?
The computer I first tried with is a new clean install with SP2.


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

TAP does not require ME Ofiice.......

TAP is written with minimal overhead......(standard controls)

I am glad you got it working!


----------

